# What are you using to move your slabs



## SDB777 (Oct 9, 2011)

Only reason I ask is today I milled a piece of Sweetgum that was 20" wide and 10 foot long, being that I'll be needing 2" stock for benches and chair frames I thought I'd 'toss it on the stack'. Well, that's right....I the dang thing is still pegging out my moisture meter and must weight at least 200lbs. Gravity took over and it ended up on the ground next to the mill. Took me 10 minutes to get the thing on a dolly and moved, but they has to be a better way.....

I don't have room to move a forklift or skidsteer in my tiny yard. What are some of the other options that my mind isn't thinking of now?












BTW, who says Sweetgum/Redgum isn't worth milling? Looks plenty pretty to me.....shameless photo to give ya'll something to come back and look at while giving me ideas for slab moving.


Scott (tired today) B


----------



## Timberframed (Oct 9, 2011)

My three sons. 1" pipe for rollers and a BF crowbar helps but it comes down to brute force strength which builds not only muscle but character too.


----------



## john taliaferro (Oct 9, 2011)

Plastic wedges are verry slipery ,for sliping a slab a bit . 9 n ford with beam on back will move 2000 lb or so , your space is small maybe a small jib crane with a chain hoist is what i use in shop to lift logs up on lathe . They can be rigged with cables . some of the army booklets are good to read to . ADVIL is your friend when you forget to use your head.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Oct 9, 2011)

> What are you using to move your slabs



my aching back. i agree there's got to be a better way, i just can't think of any right now! 

btw, is there really as much figure to that sweetgum as the photos make it seem? looks amazing....


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 10, 2011)

I use one of these bad boys...Caterpillar R-80 Rough Terrain Forklift....here he is lifting an 8" slab!


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome lift! Not enough room in my yard to do a Uturn with it though. 

Need 3 sons I guess?

Now the jib crane idea has some possibilities, as soon as I've constructed a roof over my head. Any thoughts on where to get a good deal?





Scott (overworked today) B


----------



## fdoberman (Oct 11, 2011)

THIMPK outside of the box!

Pair of bicycle (Preferably garden cart) wheels and some thinwall conduit will make you a cart very similar to the wheeled stretchers the military uses that allow 1 man to accomplish the same task as 4 stretcher bearers.

Ease slab onto stretcher by employing sliders (kid rollup poly sleds) then a ratchet strap or 2 secures slab to stretcher. Seatbelts save slabs from falling off and you have an easy push to the pile. Big wheels roll easily aross ground.


----------



## john taliaferro (Oct 11, 2011)

I get chain hoist and stuff at my friends used industrial equipment shop , yeller pages take cash . If you don't see it in the yeller pages ask at a machine shop


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 11, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Awesome lift! Not enough room in my yard to do a Uturn with it though.
> 
> Need 3 sons I guess?


Not for those logs you won't. They weigh about 2500#-3000#, so that would mean you'll need to each lift over 500# each.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 11, 2011)

This is what i use for all of my heavy lifting,






It will lift over 3,000 pounds...

Rob


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 12, 2011)

For the average joe, a tractor with forks is about the best solution. They are limited on the height they can lift, which don't make them practical for building homes, but for moving stacks and shorter logs they do work just fine. I like the 'ol Massey Ferguson tractors. Like anything else, good solid tractors are to be given away...

That's a nice tractor Rob, how high will it lift ?


----------



## qweesdraw (Oct 13, 2011)

For single heavy boards i use a part made to move small boats that mounts to the transom.
It has 2 wheels made from pipe tubing works well i think it was about $30 from Cabellas.
Works well when it's only me to move the heavy stuff.
Mark


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 13, 2011)

A harbour freight engine crane. I just googled HF and they have an over head crane that looks like it slides on a piece of pipe for under 200 bucks and lifts 1300 lbs.


----------



## porta mill (Oct 13, 2011)

View attachment 202739
my slab wood mover


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 19, 2011)

porta mill said:


> View attachment 202739
> my slab wood mover


 
Ok, what kind of weight can that skidsteer actually lift, I know you have to had tried to max it out?





Scott (crazy U-turns) B


----------



## porta mill (Oct 19, 2011)

it is rated at about 1,500 Lbs but I know with a little counterweight ( a few fat asses ) it will lift more. I would be lost with out that little piece of equipment . I have a backhoe and a set fork lift forks on a custom fabricated backing plate . I know the weigth forks lower the lift capasity but I know I will not break or bend the forks .


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 20, 2011)

porta mill said:


> it is rated at about 1,500 Lbs but I know with a little counterweight ( a few fat asses ) it will lift more. I would be lost with out that little piece of equipment . I have a backhoe and a set fork lift forks on a custom fabricated backing plate . I know the weigth forks lower the lift capasity but I know I will not break or bend the forks .


Aside from the low capacity, bobcats are really useful. Not very suitable for lifting longer logs as the weight adds up quickly...you can always cut them into sections though.

For logs, the best is an extend-able boom lift, the type that will extend about 40 feet, but one needs to be very careful about the weight as you mention. I have tipped a Caterpillar RC-60 lift (6000# lift to 21 feet) with a 25 foot pine that was about 24" in diameter. I did have a pic, let's see if I can embarrass myself and dig it up...this is not one of my brighter moments, but it did teach me to be a lot more careful when extending the weight forward with the tilt. And when these lifts go over, they don't hesitate to flip quickly...launched me out of the cab! This is a slightly smaller lift than I have now, my current lift is an R-80, it will lift 8000# to 30 feet. The entire lift is noticeably heavier for the added 2000# capacity.


----------



## BobL (Oct 20, 2011)

In the milling yard;





At Sandi and Hud's farm
Logs and big slabs





And my favorite gizmo 









When I have nothing else I use the blue sack trolley.


----------



## StevenBiars (Oct 20, 2011)

BobL, that dingo looks crazy fun to operate. I'd bet a homebuilt version could be crafted by a reasonably astute garage engineer.


----------



## porta mill (Oct 20, 2011)

for the most part I know it;s limitations. I only use counter weight for short distance low lifts. Traditional Tool, I hope you did not get hurt when you tipped forward . I know how you feel I backed up and over a stump and I flipped the bobcat over on it's side . after that I had to shovel out my underware I was working up on hte top of a mountain doing a job with no real help with in an hour or so it was a interesting trying to up right it by myself .
you guys are the only ones I have told that to .


----------



## BobL (Oct 20, 2011)

StevenBiars said:


> BobL, that dingo looks crazy fun to operate. I'd bet a homebuilt version could be crafted by a reasonably astute garage engineer.


 
Tis indeed a hoot.
They have quite a few attachments like the, tracks, post hole digger, trencher, etc.

Here it is demonstrating an alternative use of the spreader.


----------



## Talltom (Oct 20, 2011)

200 lbs is within reason for moving w/o machinery by sliding and lifting one end at a time. You're never lifting the whole weight. Raising from just above ground to about crotch level is the easy part - it's like a deadlift where you can use your legs and your body is the strongest. For heavier pieces, I use cinderblocks as intermediate supports and a 2" wide strap for the initial lift. I use a 4 wheel cart (Big Mule) from Nothern Tool (about knee high) to move slabs to the stack. Lifting above the waist to put the slab on the stack is much harder and you need to get stickers under it. You may need a helper or mechanical help for bigger slabs and higher stacks, but I've been able to put a 3.25x 20x 8 ft oak slab 4.5 ft up on the stack by myself. I pull the cart to the side of the stack about a third of the way along it and a couple feet from it and lift the front end of the slab onto the corner of the stack. The slab should be about 30 degrees to the stack and extend past the corner by a foot or more, with the slab touching the corner of the stack near the outside edge of the slab. I put down a sticker near the end and in the middle of the stack. I lift the remaining end of the slab off the cart, turning it toward parallel with the stack so it slides along the edge of the slab below, pushing it onto the stack. It will get lighter as the fulcrum moves toward the middle of the slab. I lift the far end of the slab with a crowbar and insert a 3/4 x 1 sticker in the proper location with the 1 inch dimension up, do the same on the other end, place the middle stickers with the 3/4 inch dimension up, then use the crowbar to turn the end stickers. Then I sit down and have a beer.

One thing to keep in mind when moving by hand is to minimize lifting by keeping pieces as high off the ground as they will be when you move them. Don't make gravity your enemy - it never gives up. You should also consider lifting in increments, using blocks or spare pieces of wood to support the piece. This is especially important where the piece is in line with the middle of your body and you have to transition from underhand to overhand grip. You can also stand on blocks (make sure they're stable!) to put the movement in a better position where you're stronger. 

Good exercise, but a forklift is easier.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 20, 2011)

porta mill said:


> for the most part I know it;s limitations. I only use counter weight for short distance low lifts. Traditional Tool, I hope you did not get hurt when you tipped forward . I know how you feel I backed up and over a stump and I flipped the bobcat over on it's side . after that I had to shovel out my underware I was working up on hte top of a mountain doing a job with no real help with in an hour or so it was a interesting trying to up right it by myself .
> you guys are the only ones I have told that to .


I did scare the [email protected] out of myself, and thought I broke a leg...turned out to be the knee, which heeled in a couple weeks, but I couldn't walk on it for several days (and why I thought it was the leg at first).

You can try, but you can't change the laws of physics, or relativity where weight is concerned. The rough terrain forklifts will tilt 45 degrees, which is death in most cases where a load is concerned.

What happened in my case was that I was trying to pull that log off the stack of timber by the fence. When I was unloading a truck of logs, I inadvertently tossed that one over the back of the logging truck (trying to get more than 1 log at a time )...and left it there. When I came back the next week, I tried to sling the log to pull it out of the stack, which was pretty messed up with the log on it...I could only get a sling partially to the center, and I tried to lift the log out. That lift only had a 21' height, and the log was 25', so I was able to get the log up on end, but then realized I couldn't just drop it by lowering the lift...I tried to tilt the forks forward so that the sling would slip off the fork, and as I was doing that slowly it went past the center point and BLAMMO! It sure happened fast, I was starting to get up to exit and it went over so fast it tossed me out on my hand/knee from about 8 feet in the air. It was an abrupt landing...

My mentor warned me about that in the past, but it didn't set in as well as first hand experience...I'm way more careful nowadays...:bang:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 20, 2011)

I bought a skid steer before my present loader tractor. It didn't come close to lifting enough, tore up the ground around the mill , and was poor in mud, (which is what i had around the mill from the skidsteerr) i soon got rid of it.

A tractor has just so many more uses!






If you can only have one, save for a good tractor.

Rob


----------



## porta mill (Oct 20, 2011)

I have access a tractor with a FEL and I have the skidsteere for me and the things that I do I rather the skidsteere dollar for dollar again to me the skidsteere is the best bang for the buck , smaller turing radious, in the ten or so years I have had it I only got it stuck bad enought that I needed help getting getting out of the mud. the tractor (4x4) get's stuck all the time .


----------



## gink595 (Oct 20, 2011)

porta mill said:


> it is rated at about 1,500 Lbs but I know with a little counterweight ( a few fat asses ) it will lift more. I would be lost with out that little piece of equipment . I have a backhoe and a set fork lift forks on a custom fabricated backing plate . I know the weigth forks lower the lift capasity but I know I will not break or bend the forks .


 
Yeah Bobcats should do fine lifting slabs, they pick more than they are rated for, just gets a little hairy at times.


----------



## porta mill (Oct 20, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Yeah Bobcats should do fine lifting slabs, they pick more than they are rated for, just gets a little hairy at times.


 
wow I wish my bobcat would lift tha kind of weight. Is the truck complete engine trans ? I would guess the truck is in around 3k range?


----------



## gink595 (Oct 20, 2011)

porta mill said:


> wow I wish my bobcat would lift tha kind of weight. Is the truck complete engine trans ? I would guess the truck is in around 3k range?


 
Yeah it was complete. I think they are around 2500-3000. I've lifted 3500 with it but I couldn't move one way or the other it wanted to nose dive. It is rated for 1750# for safety.


----------



## kimosawboy (Oct 20, 2011)

I was using the little guy in the background for my bush work. It has the complete set up for canvas for the rear and I was using a block and tackle to get slabs in the back. I could realistically move around 400-500lb with this set up, but it was hard work.
I started looking for a bigger bush truck for my work and looked for two years before I found the one in the foreground, My requirments were - 3 way tilt deck/big winch/crane....works like a charm for all my wood needs...
G VavraView attachment 203654


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## stihl038x2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


>



*SWEET UNIMOG !!!!*I've always wanted one of those :msp_thumbup:

Steve


----------



## BobL (Oct 20, 2011)

Talltom said:


> 200 lbs is within reason for moving w/o machinery by sliding and lifting one end at a time. You're never lifting the whole weight.



If the slab is not too big and I am milling on firm ground I find I can slide one end off the log and then stand the slab up and if it is not too far walk it over to where it is needed.
At the stack I lean the slab onto one end of the stack and then if needed use clamps to stop it sliding off the stack and lift the other end.


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Oct 21, 2011)

Since I hurt my shoulder, I've been doing a lot of sliding of lumber off the mill. I have a pair of saw horses set up with one of those roller things on it.

My camera batteries are dead right now but I'll charge them up and get a picture to post.

It works real good you just grab one one of the slab and pull it onto the rollers and then when you pick up the other end it just rolls out to the pile.

Jim Rogers


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is that picture

View attachment 203719


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## sachsmo (Oct 21, 2011)

*red X*

Let's try this again,


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 21, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Yeah it was complete. I think they are around 2500-3000. I've lifted 3500 with it but I couldn't move one way or the other it wanted to nose dive. It is rated for 1750# for safety.


That means nothing, IMO. If you can't move it anywhere but can lift it...BFD...that is not safe to lift that truck like that, and once you start moving around uneven ground you'll flip the bobcat in a new york second. Same thing with a 40 foot log that is 24" in diameter. Good luck on that one...:check:


----------



## gink595 (Oct 21, 2011)

TraditionalTool said:


> That means nothing, IMO. If you can't move it anywhere but can lift it...BFD...that is not safe to lift that truck like that, and once you start moving around uneven ground you'll flip the bobcat in a new york second. Same thing with a 40 foot log that is 24" in diameter. Good luck on that one...:check:


 

Well that is why it is your opinion, the fork truck nose dived didn't look so safe either only an idiot would flop a fork truck with a 24" log. Sometimes common sense is the biggest key to safety so don't worry about my safety when you need to work on yours:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 21, 2011)

porta mill said:


> I have access a tractor with a FEL and I have the skidsteere for me and the things that I do I rather the skidsteere dollar for dollar again to me the skidsteere is the best bang for the buck , smaller turing radious, in the ten or so years I have had it I only got it stuck bad enought that I needed help getting getting out of the mud. the tractor (4x4) get's stuck all the time .


 
There is absolutely NO WAY your skidsteer will go through more mud than my tractor! I've run skidsteers and tractors waaay too much to believe that. lol

I was born at night, BUT it wasn't last night!





Rob


----------



## porta mill (Oct 21, 2011)

Sawyer Rob. reread my last post. I said dollar for dollar the skidsteere is the best for (ME) . I bet you have a lot more invested in your tractor than I do in the skidsteere . I bet you are n the neighbor hood of $50K for your tractor if not more.not me I got the skidsteere backhoe bucket and forks for a fraction of the cost or your tractor .PlusI can load everything up on my equipment trailerand haul it down the road not your big tractor.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 22, 2011)

porta mill said:


> Sawyer Rob. reread my last post. I said dollar for dollar the skidsteere is the best for (ME) . I bet you have a lot more invested in your tractor than I do in the skidsteere . I bet you are n the neighbor hood of $50K for your tractor if not more.not me I got the skidsteere backhoe bucket and forks for a fraction of the cost or your tractor .PlusI can load everything up on my equipment trailerand haul it down the road not your big tractor.



I reread your last post, it still says your skid steer will go through more mud than a 4wd tractor. lol All i can say is, it must be one small 4wd tractor for that to be true, because i've found that FAR from reality.

Also, i'll take that bet you offered to me that i have 50K or more into my loader tractor. I bought it new, and i don't have near that into it. A person can always buy a decent sized MFWD (4x4) tractor with a loader that isn't beat, and 5K will do that, if you look around. Still a lot of money, but it's worth something when you sell it too, so it's really just an investment.

I do haul my tractor to the woods with my pickup, to skid/load logs from time to time, "if" there's enough logs to make it worth while. I also use it for custom jobs for neighbors too, like tilling fields, leveling some dirt, plowing snow, or what ever a customer wants/needs.







I can drive to the job, make a few hundred and drive back home... Being so versitile, i can take all kinds of jobs to get a large return on my investment.

It's really nice to beable to drive to my woodlot, load some logs and pull them right to the mill,






Anyway i've made money on every tractor i've bought/sold after useing it for a time, they are fairly easy to sell, if you don't buy junk to begin with.

Lastly, i do understand no one tool is best for everyone so you don't need to get too excited about my comments in this post.

Rob


----------



## gemniii (Oct 22, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I bought a skid steer before my present loader tractor. It didn't come close to lifting enough, tore up the ground around the mill , and was poor in mud, (which is what i had around the mill from the skidsteerr) i soon got rid of it.
> 
> A tractor has just so many more uses!
> 
> ...


 What size/model tractor do you have?


----------



## stihl038x2 (Oct 22, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Well that is why it is your opinion, the fork truck nose dived didn't look so safe either only an idiot would flop a fork truck with a 24" log. Sometimes common sense is the biggest key to safety so don't worry about my safety when you need to work on yours:hmm3grin2orange:



Nice grapple Frank ! Did you fab. it ? I've been thinking about one to add to my FEL W/pallet forks to move logs to the mill.

Steve


----------



## gink595 (Oct 22, 2011)

stihl038x2 said:


> Nice grapple Frank ! Did you fab. it ? I've been thinking about one to add to my FEL W/pallet forks to move logs to the mill.
> 
> Steve


 
No I actually bought something for once! I bought it brand new for around 1900.00, it is a nicely built grapple. If I had to do it over again I would have bought a smaller one, that one is 72" wide and is about to big for the machine but it is worth it weight in gold. I've made some decent money owning that thing. If you want to build one I can send you a Acad file if you have some one local that has a CNC burn table that can take a DWF file. I drew one up for the local county weld school for the kids to make as a project. I am however making a land plane for the Bobcat right now, I was to cheap to buy that:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl038x2 (Oct 22, 2011)

gink595 said:


> No I actually bought something for once! I bought it brand new for around 1900.00, it is a nicely built grapple. If I had to do it over again I would have bought a smaller one, that one is 72" wide and is about to big for the machine but it is worth it weight in gold. I've made some decent money owning that thing. If you want to build one I can send you a Acad file if you have some one local that has a CNC burn table that can take a DWF file. I drew one up for the local county weld school for the kids to make as a project. I am however making a land plane for the Bobcat right now, I was to cheap to buy that:msp_biggrin:



Sounds cool Frank ! I would have to check out the locals to see who has a CNC plasma cutter. There is a cool Tractor site that has a lot of plans that guys share. Did you design a "single" ? What is a land plane ? :msp_confused:

Steve


----------



## gink595 (Oct 22, 2011)

stihl038x2 said:


> Sounds cool Frank ! I would have to check out the locals to see who has a CNC plasma cutter. There is a cool Tractor site that has a lot of plans that guys share. Did you design a "single" ? What is a land plane ? :msp_confused:
> 
> Steve


 
I'd do it at work for you but the shipping would be eeeexxxxxpensive! Land Plane is used for leveling. This is the one I'm making.

http://youtu.be/LFrLPaRd-aU


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 23, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Well that is why it is your opinion, the fork truck nose dived didn't look so safe either only an idiot would flop a fork truck with a 24" log. Sometimes common sense is the biggest key to safety so don't worry about my safety when you need to work on yours:hmm3grin2orange:


Thing is that it takes more [email protected]!!$ to admit a mistake than it does to bust someone else's over something they admit. I really could care less how many trucks you can lift with your bobcat, it's not a good tool for lifting long logs of decent diameter on rough terrain, grapple or not, it is just not good tool (not to mention it only lifts about 6-7 feet). For me the skid steer is probably more useful, but not for lifting logs. A bobcat is what it is, it's way better at excavating in small restricted areas. All of our mileage varies, and as Rob points out there is no one tool for all jobs.


Sawyer Rob said:


>


That is a sweet trailer Rob! Did you fab that yourself?

I'm with you on the tractor, it's a way better tool for the job of moving logs.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 23, 2011)

I would love to have any type of equipment that would pick a log. Since I don't, I slab them where thy fall and carry or drag the stuff out. Gotta weld me up a good 4 wheeled log arch.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 23, 2011)

TraditionalTool said:


> Thing is that it takes more [email protected]!!$ to admit a mistake than it does to bust someone else's over something they admit. I really could care less how many trucks you can lift with your bobcat, it's not a good tool for lifting long logs of decent diameter on rough terrain, grapple or not, it is just not good tool (not to mention it only lifts about 6-7 feet). For me the skid steer is probably more useful, but not for lifting logs. A bobcat is what it is, it's way better at excavating in small restricted areas. All of our mileage varies, and as Rob points out there is no one tool for all jobs.


 
I'll give you that, it does take balls to call someone else out on being unsafe when you post a picture of a forktruck burried on it nose! That's cool you admitted your mistake, but don't bust my b*lls by acting all important and give me the third degree on how unsafe I am when I've never flipped or flopped any piece of equipment that I've operated. It all falls back to common sense and accidents do happen but most of the time can be prevented. 

You guys were saying how Skid Steers can't handle any weight so that is why I posted a picture of me moving that VW truck, I called BS to it. I moved that truck just fine, I took it off the gooseneck and put it in the barn... I'm beginning think you may have either never operated one or haven't operated a modern one and that you are speaking blindly. Bobcats will reach almost 12 feet not the 6-7 you mention, there are new Bobcats now that will lift 8500#, some have 2 speed hydro units that will travel 12 MPH so if you have to travel distances. I'm not dumb enough to think a Skid steer is the only piece of equipment for every situation as I am in the steel construction, but they are probably the most versatile. A SS with track over tires will make it a tank in the mud.

http://youtu.be/ex5A4KWOuQU


----------



## gink595 (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is some pictures of a job that we did near Purdue University clearing a 100' wide path about a mile and half in the woods. All done with one GEHL skidsteer and a dozer to pull the chipper. This was a very muddy job with lots of terrain changes.


----------



## porta mill (Oct 23, 2011)

gink595 said:


> No I actually bought something for once! I bought it brand new for around 1900.00, it is a nicely built grapple. If I had to do it over again I would have bought a smaller one, that one is 72" wide and is about to big for the machine but it is worth it weight in gold. I've made some decent money owning that thing. If you want to build one I can send you a Acad file if you have some one local that has a CNC burn table that can take a DWF file. I drew one up for the local county weld school for the kids to make as a project. I am however making a land plane for the Bobcat right now, I was to cheap to buy that:msp_biggrin:


 
pics of the land plane build would be great . This winter I plan to build one my self.I was thinking of useing a piece of heavy duty cat walk that I have laying around . the plane would not be used very often so I think it would last me a long time.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 23, 2011)

gink595 said:


> You guys were saying how Skid Steers can't handle any weight so that is why I posted a picture of me moving that VW truck, I called BS to it. I moved that truck just fine, I took it off the gooseneck and put it in the barn... I'm beginning think you may have either never operated one or haven't operated a modern one and that you are speaking blindly. Bobcats will reach almost 12 feet not the 6-7 you mention, there are new Bobcats now that will lift 8500#, some have 2 speed hydro units that will travel 12 MPH so if you have to travel distances. I'm not dumb enough to think a Skid steer is the only piece of equipment for every situation as I am in the steel construction, but they are probably the most versatile. A SS with track over tires will make it a tank in the mud.


I can see reasoning with you is like trying to get a pig to dance.

And how much would one of those new bobcat's cost Einstein? Bobcat's are not stable enough, nor do they lift high enough for most log work, even moving large logs around. The machine itself just doesn't weigh enough. Those are only tanks in the mud when your not lifting anything except a bucket of dirt. And lifting is not moving. As I said, I could care less how many trucks you lift, means nothing for logging.

Hope your getting a lot done with your Bobcat today, but suspect your sitting on the couch with a beer.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 23, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Here is some pictures of a job that we did near Purdue University clearing a 100' wide path about a mile and half in the woods. All done with one GEHL skidsteer and a dozer to pull the chipper. This was a very muddy job with lots of terrain changes.


They are great for that, and in fact a GEHL turbo was used to clean my yard up twice. Incredible machine, just not suited to lift big logs.

That is exactly what they are good at, but look how short all those logs are that were cut down, looks like they almost cut them into cookie size. lol

Nothing wrong with that, the GEHL/Mustang is a great machine (same machine actually).

The tracks are way better than the tires, in my experience. With the tracks they are like a tank, but with tires they of ok...all our mileage varies.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 23, 2011)

TraditionalTool said:


> I can see reasoning with you is like trying to get a pig to dance.
> 
> And how much would one of those new bobcat's cost Einstein? Bobcat's are not stable enough, nor do they lift high enough for most log work, even moving large logs around. The machine itself just doesn't weigh enough. Those are only tanks in the mud when your not lifting anything except a bucket of dirt. And lifting is not moving. As I said, I could care less how many trucks you lift, means nothing for logging.
> 
> Hope your getting a lot done with your Bobcat today, but suspect your sitting on the couch with a beer.


 
I think you need to change your username to Traditional Fool I think you are one of those guys that think you know everything, the been there done that kind, but in actuality you have probably run one once and now you know everything. How many hours have you spent in a Skidsteer? It seems everytime you post you show me how damn dumb you are. If you have had any real experience you would know what they are capable of. First you tell me they can't lift anything, I can show that there are skidsteers that can lift 8500 lbs, but you still say they can't, then you say they only lift 6-7 feet but most I know of lift at least 12 ft. Then you say that they can't go through mud so I show you one that is ball deep in mud trucking along. SO now you change the argument to $$$.... And where did the logging argument come from....who the fark said anything about logging? (look at the pictures I posted, all them logs were done with the GEHL)I have literally moved hundreds upon hundred of logs with mine, clear cut fields and fence rows and have never had one complaint. I've been hired by people with big FEL to do that because they can't get it done like I can. But Traditional Fool knows better...GMAFB

BTW... Here is what I have done today, I got the backhoe in the barn for the winter, put the boat in the shed, turned out a tapered shaft on the lathe for a guy and now I'm getting ready for the kids soccer game. And I don't drink and Indiana doesn't sell it on Sundays if I wanted.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 23, 2011)

porta mill said:


> pics of the land plane build would be great . This winter I plan to build one my self.I was thinking of useing a piece of heavy duty cat walk that I have laying around . the plane would not be used very often so I think it would last me a long time.


 
When I get the rest of the material rounds up I'll start a thread and do a build. Here is the plates I have cut right now, I"m going to buy a mount plate and the rest will be drops from work when I find them. I'm going to put the scrafing teeth on a shaft with a hydraulic cylinder so I can rotate them up when I don't want them. The tall plates are the ones that will mount to the Bobtach plate and the smaller ones are the ones on the end. 











Here is a video of the one I'm making.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFrLPaRd-aU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gink595 (Oct 23, 2011)

For S&G's tonight I went out and took some pics of the bobcat in action. From what I can figure the log weighed between 1500-1800 # on a log calculator. The grapple bucket weighs a good 900# plus the extra bar material I welded in the bottom, so probably a good 1000#. I made a video if it traveling to my shed. I think this is a real piece of wood a hobby miller would really mill and it shows it will handle the task at hand.

http://youtu.be/1UDKjFvm6hw
















Here is pics of the tree when I dropped it last fall.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 23, 2011)

Heck, my brothers little Kubota would pick that short little log up, and walk right away with it... lol

Rob


----------



## gink595 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Heck, my brothers little Kubota would pick that short little log up, and walk right away with it... lol
> 
> Rob


 
So did that, whats your point:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gink595 (Oct 23, 2011)

If need be I'll pick your brothers mini up and carry it away..LOL


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 24, 2011)

The REAL question is, will that deere go through more mud than your skidsteer????





Rob


----------

